# Does anyone know how to make MELT & POUR base from scrat



## tincanac (Oct 27, 2008)

My chemist friend with a chemical company reckons that if I got the formula and method he could make some up for me.  I cant seem to find any recipes online for this?  Does anyone know?  I live in a really rural part of South Africa and ordering M & P base from the other side of my world not only costs a fortune but takes forever to get here.  It would be so much easier if the chemist could make it for me - Does anyone know how to do this?  I believe it's pretty difficult and has to be made in a lab.  Regardless, if anyone with a recipe for creating opaque and transparent M & P soap from scratch could help me out - I, together with my pocket and patience would love you forever!
Candice


----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi tincanac,

I too would really like a recipe for this - I think it may be a jealously guarded secret!   I love soaping MP and find it easy yet creative.

Have you considered whether to soap CP?  I have just made my first 2 CP batches last week and found it to be no harder than MP, you just need to be a little more organised and of course protect yourself from the lye/caustic mixture!  There are plenty of tips on this forum on what is the best way to do all this.  The idea used to scare me, util I actually did it and now I am hooked!

It's just a thought anyway  

Maybe if you give your friend the complete list of ingredients in MP base he can work on it for you and come up with something?

Tanya


----------



## tincanac (Oct 28, 2008)

Topcat, 

Thank you - yes it does seem rather fiercely guarded.  I might ask him to make the cold process and "rebatch" this.  I still am looking for the M & P recipe though.  If anyone lets me know - I will post it on here as well.


----------



## craftykelly (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a recipe in a book to make glycerine soap is that what you are after?


----------



## tincanac (Oct 28, 2008)

*CraftyKelly*

For some reason my last post didnt go through.

Thank you for suggesting the glycerine soap recipe.  The truth is that I am very new to this, and need some hand-holding.  I dont know whether this is what I am looking for.  I did find a recipe for transparent glycerine soap but it said that it was a pour once only method?  Does you recipe say that you can remelt the batch? If you make cold process soap - can you rebatch and add colourant and fragrance to a rebatch?  Or can you make up cold process, use it as an "embed" and pour clear M & P over it for that nice smooth finish.  Will the layer adhere?  I am so excited about soap right now - just deathly scared of mixing up the lye etc, and sont have the right thermometers, scales to measure everything out correctly.  HELP!


----------

